
Twenty Years Later, Everything Is the Truman Show - gscott
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/06/truman-show-anniversary-jim-carrey-peter-weir-laura-linney
======
pmoriarty
_" Two decades ago, The Truman Show seemed preposterous. "We would laugh about
how unrealistic some of it seemed," ... "We couldn’t quite believe that
someone would want to tape themselves, so that people could tune in and watch
what was considered at the time to be mundane, and see that as
entertainment."_

40 years before _The Truman Show_ , Philip K Dick wrote _Time Out of Joint_
[1], which is much grimmer but explores similar themes and is also about a man
who is unknowingly living in an artificially constructed suburban reality
under the eye of the world. The former was clearly inspired by the latter, and
anyone who enjoyed the one should check out the other.

[1] - [https://www.amazon.com/Time-Out-Joint-Philip-
Dick/dp/0547572...](https://www.amazon.com/Time-Out-Joint-Philip-
Dick/dp/0547572581/)

------
ThJ
Hollywood has changed since then too. The focus has shifted to franchise
movies and there is less experimentation. I remember the 1990s as a decade
with many unique movie concepts.

------
quxbar
Uhhh what? Not sure I follow, this article seems to equate knowing performance
on a many-to-many scale with secret observation of somebody one a one-to-many
broadcast system.

